# Buko is here.....FINALLY!!!



## Carol Boche

Well Buko arrived safe and sound. He is a cool dog. Will post some video of us working today after work.


----------



## Guest

Carol Boche said:


> Well Buko arrived safe and sound. He is a cool dog. Will post some video of us working today after work.


 
Good Luck Carol, hope you can take him further than Jeff did! :razz:


----------



## Carol Boche

Jody Butler said:


> Good Luck Carol, hope you can take him further than Jeff did! :razz:


Sheeeittt.....he is lounging on the couch right now. Totally happy to be in his new house. YAY!!!!


----------



## Howard Knauf

You're training him well already. Good luck.


----------



## Steve Strom

Is he retired now Carol, just gonna let him play?


----------



## Carol Boche

Steve Strom said:


> Is he retired now Carol, just gonna let him play?


Going to start building his Harem as well.....=D>


----------



## Steve Strom

Ahh, that kind of play. Congratulations Buko.


----------



## Christopher Jones

So Buko has upgraded handlers, or was he just sick of being called a Fu(ktard every training session? 
Just kidding Jeff, Im sure he loved being called a Fu(ktard.....:twisted:
Hope all goes well with him.


----------



## Carol Boche

I am sure we will do great!!! He has claimed his spot on the couch and his favorite couch pillow already and is snoozing away.


----------



## maggie fraser

I suspect he may well enjoy his new home from the sounds of things, what are your plans for him Carole ?


----------



## Carol Boche

$11,000 well spent.........I am really happy Buko is mine.


----------



## Julie Blanding

Carol: Do you plan on working him or do you have him mainly for breeding?


----------



## Matthew Grubb

Carol Boche said:


> $11,000 well spentQUOTE]
> 
> 
> Damn.... Want to buy my work dog?? He's cute... http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/belgian_malinois/pedigree/602110.html
> 
> Kidding!!


----------



## Christopher Smith

Carol Boche said:


> $11,000


----------



## Guest

I can think of worse ways to spend the final years of my life than laying pipe with...ok, that would have gotten graphic.

Anyhoo Carol,

I know you've seen Buko in person too, but now that you got me thinking about this, the stars are in nice alignment aren't they?

He's definately spent his six years being put through the washing machine with:
Ring jumps
Bad catches
Jeff's failed training experiments and beatings

Despite that, he's still all man on the entries and jumps. Caught him a few times myself, actually. I saw him do a FR11 dog-in-white in his sleep. 

In addition, his litter mates have been doing reasonably well for themselves too, if that speaks to his genetic prepotence.

And you already have a daughter to confirm what it is you'd like to see produced.

Sounds like a bargain.


----------



## James Degale

$11,000, f*** me silly. Personally, I would have got one of Martine's or Selena's.

Nevertheless, I hope he is worth it. Good luck and all the best with him.


----------



## Martine Loots

James Degale said:


> $11,000, f*** me silly. Personally,* I would have got one of Martine's or Selena's.
> *
> Nevertheless, I hope he is worth it. Good luck and all the best with him.



No no, they are not for sale 
I decided one will be available to a good home, not the dog's fault but mine because he's too strong for me 

But he won't be sold, I'll stay the owner until the day he dies and I'll decide where he'll go. I'm very picky and if I don't find a home that I like then he'll stay. I have enough rooom to keep lots of dogs ;-)

But on topic: the only one who decides to spend a certain amount on a dog and decides if he's worth it, is the buyer :wink:

Good luck with Buko, Carol. You're happy with him so I'm sure you'll enjoy him :-D


----------



## Guest

He will want to go back to SA once he sees the winter there!


----------



## Carol Boche

Jody Butler said:


> He will want to go back to SA once he sees the winter there!



Nah....since he is in the house and is getting really spoiled already, he won't mind the winters. 

I need to post the video of me doing the escort with him....suits to big for me, can't move for shit in it and Buko is like "WTF?" HILARIOUS!!!! He is so fun. :mrgreen:

OT: have some great war wounds from Esko....one thing I learned this weekend is that I can't move fast enough when I have gear on and a dog attached to me....LOL :grin:


----------



## Guest

Carol Boche said:


> Nah....since he is in the house and is getting really spoiled already, he won't mind the winters.
> 
> I need to post the video of me doing the escort with him....suits to big for me, can't move for shit in it and Buko is like "WTF?" HILARIOUS!!!! He is so fun. :mrgreen:
> 
> OT: have some great war wounds from Esko....one thing I learned this weekend is that I can't move fast enough when I have gear on and a dog attached to me....LOL :grin:


Hey Ash should be due for her first Heat about now, you should test fire Buko! Real tight breeding! Could be interesting....


----------



## Carol Boche

Martine Loots said:


> But on topic: the only one who decides to spend a certain amount on a dog and decides if he's worth it, is the buyer :wink:
> 
> Good luck with Buko, Carol. You're happy with him so I'm sure you'll enjoy him :-D


That is exactly correct. Wish I could have kept Esko too, but Jeff wouldn't give him up.....LOL


----------



## Guest

Jody Butler said:


> Hey Ash should be due for her first Heat about now, you should test fire Buko! Real tight breeding! Could be interesting....


 
Hey, I just got a PM from someone, did you breed Buko to his daughter Ash????????


----------



## Carol Boche

Jody Butler said:


> Hey, I just got a PM from someone, did you breed Buko to his daughter Ash????????



Weeelll....not on purpose....she is in her first heat and he accidentally nailed her.....](*,)

I can only hope she doesn't take at 8 fricking months old.....grrrrr


----------



## Guest

Carol Boche said:


> Weeelll....not on purpose....she is in her first heat and he accidentally nailed her.....](*,)


Interesting, I guess she matures rather quickly. This should be interesting, you gonna raise then ENS style?


----------



## Carol Boche

Jody Butler said:


> Interesting, I guess she matures rather quickly. This should be interesting, you gonna raise then ENS style?


Probably....Jeff will hate me for it though. 

The litter I have here right now (Ajay's first sired litter) is doing well with it. It is turning out to be a really nice litter. They are little shits already at 4 weeks.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I hope you all have enjoyed our little spoof, thanks for playing along, those that knew. 

Had a great time again, did so much training that we just got stupid laughing so much.


----------



## Guest

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I hope you all have enjoyed our little spoof, thanks for playing along, those that knew.
> 
> Had a great time again, did so much training that we just got stupid laughing so much.


 
Spoof? Playing along? HUH?? What are you talking about? Glad to hear training was eventful and fun!


----------



## Christopher Jones

Now that Jeff has finally moved on the shitter (jk), is there any info on his new FR3 GSD? I would be interested to see if the dog is from a long line of FR titled dogs or if it is close up on IPO lines. 
Oh, and the fact that I am just been nosey as well. ;-)
But in all seriousness it would be cool to see some stuff on his new dog.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I hope you all have enjoyed our little spoof, thanks for playing along, those that knew.
> 
> Had a great time again, did so much training that we just got stupid laughing so much.


Jeff,

So that means you didn't sell Buko or that Carol didn't pay $11K for him? 

"we just got stupid laughing so much"

I was wondering what caused it ;-)


----------



## Chris Michalek

Thomas Barriano said:


> Jeff,
> 
> So that means you didn't sell Buko or that Carol didn't pay $11K for him?
> 
> "we just got stupid laughing so much"
> 
> I was wondering what caused it ;-)



it was probably the gas fumes from working at Valero.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: I would be interested to see if the dog is from a long line of FR titled dogs or if it is close up on IPO lines. 

His pedigree was posted along with the video. His Father is ring dogs. The mother has Sch.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: I would be interested to see if the dog is from a long line of FR titled dogs or if it is close up on IPO lines.
> 
> His pedigree was posted along with the video. His Father is ring dogs. The mother has Sch.


Cool, thx. Do you have the links? I missed the post where it was mentioned.
Cheers


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Well, I really thought he'd changed hands for a while but not for the amount stated.

What an absolutely nonsensical post!


----------



## Carol Boche

Gillian Schuler said:


> Well, I really thought he'd changed hands for a while but not for the amount stated.
> 
> What an absolutely nonsensical post!


Absolutely....just a joke since people like to give Jeff crap anyway. Interesting how many views it got though...LOL


----------



## Joby Becker

yeah thanks for wasting all of our time...based on a lie...=D>=D>=D>


----------



## maggie fraser

Carol Boche said:


> Absolutely....just a joke since people like to give Jeff crap anyway. *Interesting how many views it got though...LOL*


That was probably down to me...couldn't get enough of :---)that great tune :razz: . You really ought to think about developing your music taste you know :-D.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Carol Boche said:


> Absolutely....just a joke since people like to give Jeff crap anyway. Interesting how many views it got though...LOL


I think your thoughts might be well directed to the fact that Jeff gets a lot of crap. Why??????

I have no problem with him unless he picks on someone with his usual aggressive way.

I know he knows a lot about dogs, but does this give you the right to defend him in this manner???

A lot of us have been partially "taken for a ride" by this childish post.

Tell me honestly, Carole, what did you intend to gain by it???


----------



## James Degale

Carol Boche said:


> Absolutely....just a joke since people like to give Jeff crap anyway.


I am sure the fact that his embarrasingly poor dog knowledge and ease in social situations has got nothing to do with it! Which of course hasn't stopped him from being an "expert".

What's that Jeff? Ok I'll give my dog another beating, maybe he will do it properly this time, hah, hah.

Carol, thanks for wasting our time.


----------



## Joby Becker

this post was meant for 1,2 or 3 people...problem is everyone else here got their time and effort wasted as well....


----------



## Carol Boche

OMG....it was a joke. People give us (mostly Jeff) shit all the time....but obviously it is not okay for us to do it.


----------



## Carol Boche

Joby Becker said:


> this post was meant for 1,2 or 3 people...problem is everyone else here got their time and effort wasted as well....


1 or 2? Really?????


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Sorry Carol, but that was an f....ing stupid joke and as far as I can envisage, below your usual level!

That it was meant as a joke but didn't completely come over as one must confirm your "fears"!


----------



## Joby Becker

Carol Boche said:


> 1 or 2? Really?????


i added the 3rd when I saw jame's degale's post...lol

and what one or two more...so ok maybe four...

still a big waste of time, you wanted to "fib" to those few...or you wanted to lie to all of us. 

no that big of deal just pretty stupid  it's your right though. it is a free country....

funny thing is that I don't think the target of the joke even payed attention, just eveyone else...so the joke is on you,,,and us unfortunately...lol


----------



## Carol Boche

Gillian Schuler said:


> Sorry Carol, but that was an f....ing stupid joke and as far as I can envisage, below your usual level!
> 
> That it was meant as a joke but didn't completely come over as one must confirm your "fears"!



Fears??? About what????


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Carol Boche said:


> Fears??? About what????


So, "fears" was written in inverted commas.

You started this, guess you can end it with aplomb!!!


----------



## Carol Boche

Whatever. I am not going to argue over a joke. If y'all want to be butthurt that you clicked on it, that is your thing. Not mine. 

Bash away people.


----------



## Joby Becker

Carol Boche said:


> Whatever. I am not going to argue over a joke. If y'all want to be butthurt that you clicked on it, that is your thing. Not mine.
> 
> Bash away people.


Not butthurt...did you get what you wanted out of the joke? did the people that were supposed to be fooled and make azzes out of theirselves, do so? did they get all riled up? or were people basically nice and supportive of the "false" situation...i think not, but am glad you're happy you could get so many of the others to view the thread for nothing....I call that a failed joke..if that is success in your mind more power to ya  like I said it is a free country


----------



## Guest

Joby Becker said:


> Not butthurt...did you get what you wanted out of the joke? did the people that were supposed to be fooled and make azzes out of theirselves, do so? did they get all riled up? or were people basically nice and supportive of the "false" situation...i think not, but am glad you're happy you could get so many of the others to view the thread for nothing....I call that a failed joke..if that is success in your mind more power to ya  like I said it is a free country


 
First of all I was really hoping that Buko bred his daughter, that would be interesting....

If this joke didn't get who it was intended for, I think it did and will continue now....not failed at all, and based on some of the posts of this forum at times, this was hardly a waste of time.....

How many views did it get again????


----------



## Joby Becker

Jody Butler said:


> First of all I was really hoping that Buko bred his daughter, that would be interesting....
> 
> If this joke didn't get who it was intended for, I think it did and will continue now....not failed at all, and based on some of the posts of this forum at times, this was hardly a waste of time.....
> 
> How many views did it get again????


touche' DAMMIT...point taken...
LOL
I too would have liked to see the results of the breeding...now that you mention it.. (Arko ain't getting any younger)


----------



## maggie fraser

...but..but, what about that damned song ? That's what everyone is sore about I bet!

C'mon folks, loosen up a little..after all, clicking on a thread isn't exactly effort is it ? is it ?? Looked like a wind up to me from the start, then when Carole mentioned money, that confirmd it. Am I sharper than the rest of you, surely not :-D ?


----------



## maggie fraser

...but..but, what about that damned song ? That's what everyone is sore about I bet!

C'mon folks, loosen up a little..after all, clicking on a thread isn't exactly effort is it ? is it ?? Looked like a wind up to me from the start, then when Carole mentioned money, that confirmd it. Am I sharper than the rest of you, c'mon :-D ?


----------



## Joby Becker

maggie fraser said:


> ...but..but, what about that damned song ? That's what everyone is sore about I bet!
> 
> C'mon folks, loosen up a little..after all, clicking on a thread isn't exactly effort is it ? is it ?? Looked like a wind up to me from the start, then when Carole mentioned money, that confirmd it. Am I sharper than the rest of you, surely not :-D ?


I think you are brilliant ..I was a bit suprised by the money...but it didn't seem impossible that someone would pay that much for that dog. now that you mention it I thought it was kinda hinky that she would advertise that she let an 8 month old bitch tie up....not many people would do that..


----------



## Martine Loots

Joby Becker said:


> I think you are brilliant ..I was a bit suprised by the money..*.but it didn't seem impossible that someone would pay that much for that dog*.


Very normal price for a trained dog over here, so I didn't even think twice. And as I already stated, it's the buyer who decides what a dog is worth and if he's happy with it, then it's ok


----------



## Guest

Ha! \\/\\/


----------



## Courtney Guthrie

LMAO Very Funny! IDK. I figured it a joke from the moment she posted it! lol 

Everybody else......It's a freaking joke, get over it.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Looks like I was one of the few who saw it as a joke? I mean, if someone spent $11,000 on a dog, why would they write it up without anyone asking? I read it and thought "Looks like Carol is on a fishing trip.."


----------



## maggie fraser

Martine Loots said:


> Very normal price for a trained dog over here, so I didn't even think twice. And as I already stated, it's the buyer who decides what a dog is worth and if he's happy with it, then it's ok


 
Very true Martine, and I think this covers most in life...the value is that what the buyer is prepared to pay. The thing is here...Buko isn't exactly trained now is he, I mean, trained to win, you know .


----------



## Martine Loots

maggie fraser said:


> Very true Martine, and I think this covers most in life...*the value is that what the buyer is prepared to pay*. The thing is here...Buko isn't exactly trained now is he, I mean, trained to win, you know .


 
Exactly even though some people are crazy...
I know of 5 times that amount, offered for a retired dog... (which is crazy)
and twice that amount for a non titled 3yr old (which wasn't that odd, as it is a very good dog)

None of both owners sold their dog


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

It was a joke :roll: , for me obiviously it was from the start...:mrgreen:

thread locked 'cause people get winded up about it.


----------

